# My Rocketfish Mod



## Bytor (Jun 19, 2008)

*"The Dark Spider"*

I know this is not the first and won't be the last Rocketfish mod on this forum, but this one is mine...

Starting with a parts list of items used in this mod:

Rocketfish case (Best Buy)
Sheet of 3/32" plexiglass  (Lowes)
Wire mesh desk organizer  (wal-mart)
4- 6 oz. Vulcanized rubber Hockey Pucks (playit again sports)
asst. of 1/4" screws, nuts and flat washers (Lowes)
A.C. Ryan 360 Radgrill (Performance PC)
U-Channel for the holes (MNPCTECH)

List of computer parts that will be installed in the case:

AMD Phenom 9850 BE
Asus M3A32-MVP MB
3-Visiontek HD3870 video cards
4 gigs of Crucial Balistix Tracers PC2-8500
WD 640 gig AAKS HDD
700 watt PSU

Water Cooling Gear:

Swiftech MCP355 & MCP350 pumps both w/Petra's tops
Black Ice Extreme 240 & 360 Radiators
D-Tek Fuzion V1 CPU Block
3- Swiftech MCW60 GPU Blocks
5- 141 CFM High Speed Delta Fans
Sunbeam fan controller








With Plixi and vent hole w/wire mesh





Vent Hole on MB side of case w/wire mesh





Hockey Pucks (I know most of you can figure out what I'm using these for eh!)





Power tool of choice for making great holes..















Yep they make great feet for a case....Talk about a solid stance..
I also needed to raise the case a little so the pucks give me that.  I will have the 240 rad. sucking air from under the case.
















Well thats all I have done for now...  Will keep updating till its complete..



Top radiator hole cut.  My tool of choice was a dremel with a cut off wheel.


----------



## Bytor (Jun 19, 2008)

Cut the bottom hole for the BIX 240 radiator.



















The case mod is almost complete now.  I just installed the U-Channel I ordered from MNPCTECH (Thanks Bill) and man this stuff is great to work with..

These pic's show the window and mesh screens installed.















I decided to paint the inside of the fish with semi-gloss black spray bomb.


----------



## Bytor (Jun 19, 2008)

Up and running...


Well here she is...

I'm not real happy with the route of the tubing, but have a order from Jab-Tech due in any day and may change it up.
Ok I changed my loop around and this seems to work much better.  I used alot of the space in this huge case to run tubing as you can see.

These are so sexy I had to post a pic. of all 3 together ...
















































My new 24" monitor with my setup..


----------



## a111087 (Jun 19, 2008)

ok, so the rad will suck air from bottom and you will have a case full of hot air?


----------



## Bytor (Jun 19, 2008)

a111087 said:


> ok, so the rad will suck air from bottom and you will have a case full of hot air?



The 360 rad. will be doing the same from the top.  Thats the reason for the vent holes on both sides of the case...To let the air flow out..
Not to worry... With 5 141 CFM delta fans blowing the doors off the case the warm air will leave...


----------



## a111087 (Jun 19, 2008)

oh, i see, now it is an excellent ventilation


----------



## Bytor (Jun 19, 2008)

Plus both 120mm case fans will be sucking air out of the case..


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

Dang man, I can't wait to see it all done! Going to be one sweet case!


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice! I've been toying with the idea of getting one of these cases.  Looking forward to seeing how your build turns out.


----------



## Bytor (Jun 21, 2008)

UPDATE!!!

New pic's added of top radiator hole...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 21, 2008)

**subscribed**
Looks good so far.
Can I take some of your ideas if you don't mind Bytor?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 21, 2008)

very creative Bytor!

i like the direction your'e headed in


----------



## paybackdaman (Jun 21, 2008)

dude. I love the feet idea....i'm jealous I didn't think of this. I have like 40 pucks lying around from various games and a few that I have bought....I think I may be stealing your idea....


----------



## Bytor (Jun 21, 2008)

Feel free to use any idea you like....

Thanks for all the kind words everyone... More to come...


----------



## Bytor (Jun 22, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!

Bottom rad. hole pic's added.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2008)

That looks pretty nice man! Can't wait to see that bad boy finished!


----------



## newconroer (Jun 22, 2008)

Three cheers for the pucks.

And hey, andbody that can a hole in solid vulcanized rubber is cool in my book.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 23, 2008)

The rad and fans on the bottom of the case are going to be inside, right?


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking sweet Bytor(Awesome your a Rush fan)!!!  I really like the mod your doing on top for the radiator, I was planning on doing something like that later to my CM690.

JFYI:  Have you seen the video of Geddy and Alex playing YYZ with Foo Fighters?  Awesome if you have the time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT7buyQLl7I&feature=related


----------



## Bytor (Jun 23, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Looking sweet Bytor(Awesome your a Rush fan)!!!  I really like the mod your doing on top for the radiator, I was planning on doing something like that later to my CM690.
> 
> JFYI:  Have you seen the video of Geddy and Alex playing YYZ with Foo Fighters?  Awesome if you have the time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DT7buyQLl7I&feature=related





Oh yeah seen that a while ago..  Great song...  

Rush FTW.....


----------



## Bytor (Jun 23, 2008)

t_ski said:


> The rad and fans on the bottom of the case are going to be inside, right?



Yes everything will be inside on this build.  Fans on both rads. will be pulling outside air through the rads.


----------



## Bytor (Jun 23, 2008)

UPDATE!!!

The case is almost complete...


----------



## MKmods (Jun 23, 2008)

I like how you made the holes offset on the feet allowing them to be brought out to make the tall case more stable or in for a cleaner look.


----------



## Bytor (Jun 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I like how you made the holes offset on the feet allowing them to be brought out to make the tall case more stable or in for a cleaner look.



Thanks... More stable and to clear the bottom rad. mount screws and gives me 1" clearence for the rad. air intake.  The stock feet are very thin..


----------



## Bytor (Jul 3, 2008)

UPDATE!!!

Painted inside of case... Pic's added


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 3, 2008)

That is looking really nice Bytor, can't wait to see it all done.  Full black is teh sexy.


----------



## Bytor (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks dark....  Its not the best paint job around but I like it...

I hope to get the gear in it this weekend...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2008)

I gotta say man! one sexy fish!


----------



## freakshow (Jul 3, 2008)

i cant wait to start modding my rocketfish lol 

nice work bytor


----------



## Bytor (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks...  Its just to much fun....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2008)

The case, the price, where can't you not have fun with it!? Its all ways the cheaper cases where the creativity is!


----------



## Bytor (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah I would have second thoughts about cutting up a $200-$300 case...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 3, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Yeah I would have second thoughts about cutting up a $200-$300 case...



Tell me about it! I need to mod my Cosmos case for water... And, don't want to! Lol...  But, if you know how to use power tools, then your in HEAVEN!


----------



## Bytor (Jul 3, 2008)

The Cosmos was my first choice in this build, but this hughe $50 case came along...


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 3, 2008)

how dare you disrespect canadians in that fashion  they are definitely going to leave marks on your floor or desk.

don't like the black you chose it's a little rough almost like particle board but good work 

- Christine


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats the sort of case I need. Really cooled well. Nice work


----------



## Bytor (Jul 6, 2008)

UPDATE!!!

Up and running..

Pic's added


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 6, 2008)

Where is the :drool: smiley?  Great job man.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 6, 2008)

great job bytor!

no res'?

how are those delta's?

now i want a rocketfish


----------



## Bytor (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank guys....  Going to do something with the tube routing....

I used T-Lines so no need for a res.  but I think I'm going to go ahead and add a pair of plexi bay res.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 6, 2008)

i prefer t-line myself


----------



## Bytor (Jul 6, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i prefer t-line myself





Me to, but I don't like the look it has on this build.  But not much I could do with the placement of the pumps...


----------



## intel igent (Jul 6, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Me to, but I don't like the look it has on this build.  But not much I could do with the placement of the pumps...



i'm shure if you look at it long enough you'll find a way.

if you want to anyway..........


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Man, that looks sweet! I love my delta fans! To bad no one else does! Lol.


----------



## Bytor (Jul 6, 2008)

I won't use anyother fan than Delta's on my rads...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I hear ya. I have Kaze's and the two Delta fan's that I have in my system specs. I love the Delta' because of the amount of air it can push, but no one else likes my set-up because of how loud the two fans are.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 6, 2008)

not a fan of the ultra kaze's sleeve bearing's FTL :shadedshu

love my panaflo's, next time 'round i think i'll try the delta's


----------



## Bytor (Jul 6, 2008)

Loud.....Crank em up...  I want to hear my rig being cooled...

These 1212SHE Delta's I'm running push 141 CFM @ 52.5 dba.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblhisp.html


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 6, 2008)

That's what I've been looking for to put in my CM690!!  Thanks for the link Bytor.


----------



## Bytor (Jul 6, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> That's what I've been looking for to put in my CM690!!  Thanks for the link Bytor.



These fans rock....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

This is the Delta's that I have
http://www.petrastechshop.com/12x38deefcaf1.html
God I love them.. Just so damn loud!


----------



## Bytor (Jul 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> This is the Delta's that I have
> http://www.petrastechshop.com/12x38deefcaf1.html
> God I love them.. Just so damn loud!



Wow 185 cfm ftw.... I seen some 220 cfm Delta's but damn...65 dba

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12tfexhisp.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, I would of went with one if it didn't cost 48 dollars to have it shipped to my door... lol


----------



## Bytor (Jul 10, 2008)

UPDATE!!!


I changed my loop routing around and think this works much better.  I moved the GPU pump to the bottom and CPU on top.


----------



## Bytor (Jul 12, 2008)

UPDATE!!!


My Setup... Pic added


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 16, 2008)

good work , sweet case


----------

